# Syntax Olevia LT32HVE lcd tv



## BuyAmerican (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello,
This TV was given to me because the previous owner said they had a power surge and the TV picture went bad.
It has good sound in TV mode, but black screen. The OCD/menu picture is perfect. when the DVD is plugged into AV1,again I get good sound but a very distorted picture. Any help is appreciated! Olevia tech support offers no help at this point. The TV is 2 years old. The other problem is finding parts for this unit. Any help is appreciated!
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## eastmaintv (May 28, 2009)

Have the same unit here in the shop... need info on getting the main board


----------



## BuyAmerican (Oct 23, 2008)

You need a main board? Or have one to sell?


----------

